# Any knives you would like showcased?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's no biggest secret that I have been allowed to be a member here for two simple reasons. One, Denton likes knives. Two, Annie hates the smell of "tar and feathers."

But even as a salesman I will not sell what I do not carry--be that in my inventory or in my pocket.

A solid knife does not have to be expensive, but it should hold up to the duress my clients demonstrate as bikers, soldiers and police officers. I've seen just about everything broken.

So if you're about to buy a knife, would you like to see some background information? Should we start doing showcases on future possible purchases? For example, I do not carry Schrades or some fixed blades, but I could find samples if I looked.

And, yes, there is really a "knife closet." LOL

_Click on pictures to enlarge_.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*One of my best knives.*

The knife shown below is one of my best knives. It is all stainless steel, and got razor sharp with tools I already had. Yes, I pushed it for fun, it is now 5.4 million grit, the highest keenness Ken Schwartz can sell me. This is dozens of times sharper than a doctor's Number 10 scalpel.

...and the knife cost me 22 dollars...

Don't believe that a sharp knife must be expensive.

_Click on pictures to enlarge_.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, RPD, that tan and black folder on the far right should realistically belong to someone who served in the military. It is marked "MIL-SPIE 3.5T"

The edge is polished and it needs a righteous home...(*hint*)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I collect fixed blades, both military and civilian. Ranging from Buck 119 to original WWII Ka Bar.
I also shop the occasional yard sale looking for old carbon steel bladed knives. Both pocket and kitchen. I much prefer 50 year old carbon steel over "fresh off the boat" stainless.

I've got enough stainless steel pocket knives to last a long time, both working man's knives, and good ones such as Case, Kissing Crane, Utica Cutlery, and R. Klass.
Locking folders, I have a few, mainly in the Buck 110 pattern by Schrade (old US made and newer offshore), Ka Bar, and Buck. A few liner locks but those are farm work knives.

I'm on the "preferred customer" list at both Smokey Mountain Knife Works and Kennesaw Cutlery.

Right now I'm lusting for a US made WWII M-3 Trench Knife. Have been for years, actually. 
And a US made, government spec, Pilots Survival Knife. This I could wear into town without drawing sideways glances like when I'm wearing a Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife.

https://www.smkw.com/boker-plus-m3-trench-knife :vs_love:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@RPD*, those are some pretty serious eating utensils, I must say.

I ran into a lot of soldiers and Marines several years ago who were being deployed. I handed out a lot of folders, consider it a "biker's rabbit foot" just to cover my bets.

My personal company, Bada Bing Cutlery Emporium, has never sent a member of the military out of sight without a folder in their BDUs.

It's guilt. I watched the Vietnam War go by as I wore out Harleys and young women. Then I saw "the boys come home." They were not the people I recognized. Granted, it's a small offering in hindsight. Buy maybe, just maybe, the knife I hand to someone saves their life, or the superior edge helps a corpsman fix a tourniquet, or even help a bleary eyed helicopter mechanic find and repair a frayed engine wire.

I once gave a pretty young girl a polished Spyderco knife as she left for overseas. *Thirteen months later*, she returned to our gym. I asked how the knife worked. She said, "_Oh, we all used it_." I wondered who 'we all' were.

She calmly added, "_I was member of a rifle company, and it was the only knife we had--we ate with it, opened boxes..._"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm really diggin' my Morakniv as of late. Any tips on how to correctly sharpen a Mora? I was talking to a buddy of mine about Morakniv's and he mentioned that the steel and edge are much different than the rest of the knives that I own.

Any help will be appreiciated as I don't want to mess up my new Morakniv as I suspect I did with my old one...Thx!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm really diggin' my Morakniv as of late. Any tips on how to correctly sharpen a Mora? I was talking to a buddy of mine about Morakniv's and he mentioned that the steel and edge are much different than the rest of the knives that I own.
> 
> Any help will be appreiciated as I don't want to mess up my new Morakniv as I suspect I did with my old one...Thx!


I also would like to know about this.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@ Slippy*, just about all folders differ in construction--even the same models of differing vintages. The early Buck 110 folders were made from 440C. The more recent ones are made from 420HC. Its alloy is usually stamped on the ricasso.

All alloys require differing stones. As I blacken the edge of a knife that has never been polished, I lightly draw an Atoma 140 down off the edge. This tells me just how delicate I have to work with that individual knife. If that shaping stone makes deep cuts, I immediately stop and switch over to Schwartz 600 white stone.

When the shaping is complete and the scratch pattern is gone, I switch over to stones like the 4K or 6K, which begin the polishing spectrum.

Remember, I am an expert at taking off metal. But for gluing it back on, well, I'm working at that...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My absolute all time favorite https://www.smkw.com/kabar-single-mark-ka1320/ I carried one in Vietnam, and PRAISE GOD I never had to use it for its intended purpose. But it was an excellent all-around field knife. I have two at the moment.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@RPD*, I've seen that knife. I makes me smile--and cry.

My FIL served in the Pacific in WWII. He told me that metal was in short supply, and they got one and only one Ka-Bar for every rifle company. They used it more for the hammer end of the knife, but it got pretty well beaten. Here is a front-line Marine, and they couldn't even get him his own Ka-Bar.

I called Josh at PVK, and told him I needed a Ka-Bar. Not just a Ka-Bar out of the catalog, but a real-deal Marine Ka-Bar. Josh stopped in mid sentence to count his commission...

I wrapped up the knife as gift, and to me it was a tad coarse, and there was a ding in the cap at the butt end of the handle. I watched my FIL open the package. He actually got misty.

He told me, "_Chico, this is a real Ka-Bar, I never had one_." He explained to me all the markings, and why there was a ding in the butt. Real Ka-Bars are made from stacked leather washers, compacted under pressure. When the end cap is securely fastened, the cutler lines up a wedge of pointed steel with the handle, and gives it a sharp blow with a hammer. The point folds under, and digs into the leather to secure it for all time. The blow knocks off all the paint of this pointed fastener.

According to my FIL, now deceased, the paint chip identifies it as the real deal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My absolute all time favorite https://www.smkw.com/kabar-single-mark-ka1320/ I carried one in Vietnam, and PRAISE GOD I never had to use it for its intended purpose. But it was an excellent all-around field knife. I have two at the moment.





The Tourist said:


> *@RPD*, I've seen that knife. I makes me smile--and cry.
> 
> My FIL served in the Pacific in WWII. He told me that metal was in short supply, and they got one and only one Ka-Bar for every rifle company. They used it more for the hammer end of the knife, but it got pretty well beaten. Here is a front-line Marine, and they couldn't even get him his own Ka-Bar.
> 
> ...


Had to pull my KA-BAR out of my GHB in the truck just to take a look at it again! This one has only cut some rope to secure a tarp or two at NASCAR races and sits in my Get Home Bag. It was still sharp but I took a stone and some oil to it and boy does the KA-BAR look good. One of my sons bought me this knife for a birthday gift one year and while I am not a soldier, I sure am proud to own it with the US ARMY Sheath!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Slippy*, a Ka-Bar in a USA Army sheath? Is that even legal?

It's like deliberately ordering a North Korean Pizza.

And what is Rice Paddy Daddy going to say? Well, for one, he knows I sell knives and he might assume I gave it to you!

BTW, that's good honing oil. That semi-dark gray whetstone implies it's at the coarser end of the spectrum. Do you have a lighter grit?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@Slippy*, a Ka-Bar in a USA Army sheath? Is that even legal?
> 
> It's like deliberately ordering a North Korean Pizza.
> 
> ...


The Ka Bar I got in Nam came from the Marines. (Our Brigade was on loan to the USMC). And it was a contract knife by Camillus, not even Ka Bar manufacture. I left it behind when I came home.

A lot of our field equipment came thru the Marines. I was issued a poncho marked USN.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> *@Slippy*, a Ka-Bar in a USA Army sheath? Is that even legal?
> 
> It's like deliberately ordering a North Korean Pizza.
> 
> ...


:tango_face_smile:

I hope all the KA-BAR traditionalists forgive me! But for whatever reason, my son chose the US ARMY Sheath in honor of my Old Dad who served after WW2 and did a number of years in Heidelberg Germany. He was very fond of his base and was able to go across the pond and visit his old base before he died. I also was fortunate to visit Heidelberg but for whatever reason did not venture onto the base. I did visit a couple of Beer Halls and drank from the Boot!

******** like me tend to buy both some traditional items but since we are like Bass (fish), we also go for the next "shiny new object" that we see. Usually at the checkout counter at the local outdoors store! My "go to" sharpening tools in addition to the coarse stone in the other pic;









I also use a newfangled electric sharpener that Mrs S bought from Williams Sonoma. I scolded her for that purchase, explaining that she could have bought at least 5 or 6 bottles of a top shelf Bourbon for what she paid for the sharpener! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

(*gasp*) What kind of witchcraft are you trying to provoke here, young man!

Those are not Japanese stones!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I will try to drag out my special hand made skinning knife made out of a file with antlers of some kinda deer for a handle. It would make a knife guy very jealous to see that knife most likely


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@bigwhee*l, I'm sure it's a nice knife, and I like looking at all knives. But if you want to skim through my skivvies, the device must have a Japanese pedigree. Those little guys have forgotten more about layered steel than Slippy has just watching pornography.

My wife has three folded steel knives. I believe these implements were made on other planets.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> (*gasp*) What kind of witchcraft are you trying to provoke here, young man!
> 
> Those are not Japanese stones!


(Slippy smiles but realizes he indeed does not have any Japanese stones his stones are By-God American Stones!)



bigwheel said:


> I will try to drag out my special hand made skinning knife made out of a file with antlers of some kinda deer for a handle. It would make a knife guy very jealous to see that knife most likely


Every ******* has a damn deer antler knife!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Is that a re-handled Kalinga?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> *@bigwhee*l, I'm sure it's a nice knife, and I like looking at all knives. But if you want to skim through my skivvies, the device must have a Japanese pedigree. Those little guys have forgotten more about layered steel than Slippy has just watching pornography.
> 
> My wife has three folded steel knives. I believe these implements were made on other planets.


Hawgrider will be along at any minute to call you a TRAITOR!!! :glasses:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Hawgrider will be along at any minute to call you a TRAITOR!!! :glasses:


I don't see why. There are as many Japanese parts in his bike as there were in mine.

I believe the vaunted (and first) Harley panhead, offered in 1965, was the last of the virgin USA products. So unless Hawg' has a pan, his bike was partially made in Osaka.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I don't see why. There are as many Japanese parts in his bike as there were in mine.
> 
> I believe the vaunted (and first) Harley panhead, offered in 1965, was the last of the virgin USA products. So unless Hawg' has a pan, his bike was partially made in Osaka.


I know. It won't matter to him. I've ridden Kawi's for most of my riding career and I am sorely tempted to buy another right now ( a sweet bike at a sweeter price). We are an eclectic group. I guess that is why we all hang out here.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I know. It won't matter to him. I've ridden Kawi's for most of my riding career and I am sorely tempted to buy another right now ( a sweet bike at a sweeter price). We are an eclectic group. I guess that is why we all hang out here.


I know you might be right, but I come from an early 1970s breed, technically "_The Fraternity of the Freeway_." When the forty of us "rode tight," (and I mean our mirrors less than an inch from each other) we owned everything that was paved.

Dane County Traffic used to "escort us," and I mean at speed, to get us through I-94 and Hwy 151 bottlenecks so we could get to the cold beer faster.

Yeah, it's old history now. But I have parlayed with Hawgrider, and we are of the same blood.

Edit: BTW, in that era there were indeed some very bad boys. Now only six of us are left. Too many funerals. The one for my friend "Tiny" hurt me more than any saloon brawl ever could. Tiny had started a "club within a club," and I still have those patches on my colors. I met his wife at the funeral-slash-wake, and I realized she recognized her husband's patches on my rags. Hard night.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@bigwhee*l, I'm sure it's a nice knife, and I like looking at all knives. But if you want to skim through my skivvies, the device must have a Japanese pedigree. Those little guys have forgotten more about layered steel than Slippy has just watching pornography.
> 
> My wife has three folded steel knives. I believe these implements were made on other planets.


Well lits made out of a case file. Is that Japanese?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Is that a re-handled Kalinga?


I don't know what a Kalinga is, but I think Son1 either assembled it at summer Boy Scout Camp (before the Scouts were over-run by Girls and *******), or he bought it at one of those "horrible" gun and knife shows! I'm pretty sure he did not have a background check! HA.:vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well lits made out of a case file. Is that Japanese?


I should know this, but I do not. I don't sell Case knives, and I only see them in ads of knife magazines. I going to have to start reading those ads most closely.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I don't know what a Kalinga is


At one time I think it was simply an African word for "knife." Now I believe it's a line of Buck knives. I haven't seen one in years, however.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I know you might be right, but I come from an early 1970s breed, technically "_The Fraternity of the Freeway_." When the forty of us "rode tight," (and I mean our mirrors less than an inch from each other) we owned everything that was paved.
> 
> Dane County Traffic used to "escort us," and I mean at speed, to get us through I-94 and Hwy 151 bottlenecks so we could get to the cold beer faster.
> 
> ...


I am not a group-ride guy, but I love the open road! I know Hawgrider is a good dude. I just like to give him shits about his hatred of rice-bikes. I don't think he takes any of it seriously. Men of our age don't get triggered by the little stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> At one time I think it was simply an African word for "knife." Now I believe it's a line of Buck knives. I haven't seen one in years, however.


DANG! Tourist, Kalinga is indeed a Buck Knife Line of knives, looks similar to the one that my Son gave me!

https://www.buckknives.com/product/401-kalinga-knife/0401RWS-B/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> DANG! Tourist, Kalinga is indeed a Buck Knife Line of knives, looks similar to the one that my Son gave me!


Well, Slippy, technically, technically, technically, I should know what all the knives are. And more to the point, I should know how to take them apart, polish them and fix them.

I'm lucky I can identify most of the American knives. And the Kalinga series goes back +20 years...


----------

